# My Wife Asked Me



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

to get her sewing machine set up so she can start using it to make/repair clothes.

I took home ec when I was 13 (all the girls were there). I excelled at cooking, and did fairly well at the sewing bit.

I haven't used a machine since then. And I don't recall ever setting one up. I repair my work clothes with fishing line and do it by hand.

Anyway, my question; how do I get the bottom bobbin to make a loop to get the needle thread to go in it? The instruction manual said nothing about it.

I just spent an hour trying to get it to go. But I can't seem to figure out the loop.

Any thoughts?

I'm thinking about going to the sewing store and asking them if they have a workshop or someone who could show us how to set it up. Also watch us do it a few times to make sure we got it down.

Failing that, I'll ask for someone's help on our town's Facebook page and pay someone to teach us how to set it up and give us a crash course.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I could try to describe it but I would suggest you try YouTube first.

http://www.singerco.com/sewing-resources/bobbin-insert-top-load

This link may help.
Good luck .


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Once the bobbin is in correctly you use the hand wheel to lower and raise the needle and the bobbin thread will come out with it.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

roadless said:


> Once the bobbin is in correctly you use the hand wheel to lower and raise the needle and the bobbin thread will come out with it.


That didn't work. I followed the instructions, but maybe I missed something or didn't do it right? I'll check out YouTube and see what I can find.

Thank you.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry, I hope you find something on YouTube, once you get it ,it really is easy.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

What kind of machine including model # or name? Is the bobbin inserted into a case and sits vertically in the machine or is it a drop-in bobbin that lies flat? Sometimes the hooks on the vertical bobbin assemblies get a burr on them that prevents the bobbin thread being caught. Are you certain the machine is threaded correctly? If the bobbin is in correctly and you've threaded it right, then you hold the end of the thread, turn the hand-wheel towards you and the needle thread should pick up the bobbin thread.

Also, depending on the age of the machine and when last used it might need a good oiling. Your instruction manual should cover that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If there is dust and fabric fluff in the mechanism, it won’t work.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

It's a Singer, I'll get the model # info when I get home after work.

I held the thread, and did the hand wheel thing; never worked.

It's pretty much a brand new machine by the looks of it. I removed the thread that was in it, to replace it with a thread my wife wanted.

The bobbin sits flat and is dropped in. I followed the diagrams and the written instructions.

Clearly I'm doing something wrong. I'll give it another go tomorrow. My wife really wants to use it. Usually I have no problem getting things done for her when she asks. This is the first thing I have failed so far.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It's not a failure, just a bump in the bobbin road. 
You'll get it.


----------

